# Tekken Movie Trailer



## Msby (Jan 19, 2010)

Another Video Game movie coming out... Hopefully it'll be better than the Legend of Chun Li...

that's Cung Le at :49 as Marshall Law

I have faith in Lateef Crowder though, who was cast as Eddy Gordo :ultracool


----------



## Omar B (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't play video games so I don't know much about the property but I'll check it out.


----------

